# poop as art...



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok, so here I am cleaning up poo as I'm sure the rest of you do, trying to look for an upside to Homie's ummm, poops. Homie will only eat peanuts and safflower seeds so her poo is olive drab with white swirls in it. Quite the artist, she is.  (Yoda talk, saw the movie yesterday and can't seem to stop talking like Yoda...)

Anyway, I'm sure that while the rest of y'alls birds might be somewhat artistic, they don't approach Homie's command of pallet and structure. I get little mountains, globes and assorted shapes and sizes of her green and white artwork. Wonder if i can sell it on ebay?  

OK, I'm bored, what can I say?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Good grief Kevin, this is a riot! I am at work now on my lunch break at almost choked on my burrito laughing at your pooping post!!!!!  

On the SERIOUS  side, I must say, I myself am becoming a "poop expert" as well! I can look at Tooters "art" and tell if he has had too much in greens, or too many peanuts, or maybe too much (or maybe not enough ) grit!?

I find myself looking at the neat swirls or in distress if they look like green road kill!!

OMG WHAT IS THE MATTER WITH US????


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

photokev said:


> Ok, so here I am cleaning up poo as I'm sure the rest of you do, trying to look for an upside to Homie's ummm, poops. Homie will only eat peanuts and safflower seeds so her poo is olive drab with white swirls in it. Quite the artist, she is.  (Yoda talk, saw the movie yesterday and can't seem to stop talking like Yoda...)
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure that while the rest of y'alls birds might be somewhat artistic, they don't approach Homie's command of pallet and structure. I get little mountains, globes and assorted shapes and sizes of her green and white artwork. Wonder if i can sell it on ebay?
> 
> OK, I'm bored, what can I say?


Hmmm, so when you are looking at the poo, are you seeing images imbedded
in it that you'd like to tell us about?


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't know, are any of you qualified to interpret my poop imagery? Wait, that didn't come out right, it isn't my poo, wait, I'm so confused...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

To poo or to poop...is there a difference? Could there be a variation?  Where oh where is this thread leading to?


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

i guess one is a verb and one is a noun... hehe


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Leading to the meaning of life... pigeon's poo was used in Champagne yards as a fertiliser! I wonder if it is still the secret of the taste...Transforming pigeon's artistic poo in delightfull bubbles!  
Suz.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

drinkin poo by proxie? ok, now you've gone too far!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

He He what would we do without our pigeons...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I sure hope the higher birds do not close this thread. It is getting deep in you know what!


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

deep in thought?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I would dive deep in a champagne bubble bath  
Suz.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

ohhh, you Canadians!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

A pigeon's poo psychic, would it have success on the private tv channels?
Suz.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

why Suz... you watch the "private" channels? Do tell! Is that where the champagne bath idea came from?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes I do! I love to laugh at the Magic Bullet, Miracle Blade III by Perfection, Ab King Pro, etc...  My younger son made a parody of those programs at school, and he won the contest!  Is that what you had in mind Photokev?  
Suz.


----------



## rdonell (Apr 27, 2005)

eather get off the drugs or share?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

No prob, where shall I send the Spartrix....or would Ivomec be a more appropriate drug for this thread


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 


Only on pigeontalk would a thread be started, engaged and enjoyed so much about POOP!  LOL. Actually, I think all bird owners find the subject of "poo" to be a topic of great interest. I've also seen it brought up many times in other bird forums and eagerly discussed 

Cute comments everyone, LOL!,


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I find the real *big ones* very interesting.  

I have 4 females that like to lay eggs. Splash is the main culprit. Sweet looking bird and gentle but boy can she let it rip!


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Poop talk... you guys are sick! Oh wait, I started the thread... Never Mind!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

KIPPY said:


> I find the real *big ones* very interesting.
> 
> I have 4 females that like to lay eggs. Splash is the main culprit. Sweet looking bird and gentle but boy can she let it rip!



Hey Kim,

Is that how Splash got her name?!?  Sorry, couldn't resist.....LOL

Cute, amusing thread....thanks, Kevin, for getting the ball rolling...LOL

Linda


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Linda,
Thanks and no problem! 
Yep, been fascinated with poop since way back. I'm working on a new building material made from poo that should revolutionize the industry. I call it Brown 25... pound for pound 5 times stronger than steel. Coming soon to a home depot near you!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Linda,

"*Is that how Splash got her name?!? *" 

Good one!  
Too funny, that never crossed my mind. 

AZWhitefeather actually named Splash because of her look with the feather coloring and all. Now with the poop, I guess that name fits her to a T, in more ways then just one.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Pigeon Artwork*

What a great thread! I laughed so hard I was crying! Laughter truly is the best medicine!

Mr. Squeaks also tends to have large poops, especially in the morning and in the evening. Who says pigeons can't "hold it?"

Also, anyone ever done anything about pigeon "paintings?" If elephants and other animals can do paintings, why not pigeons. Bet they could make some lovely tracks! Of course, one would have to use non-toxic materials, but even poops could be incorporated with a sealant. When wet, the poops could be mashed - just think of the lovely designs...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

One more thing to add,* Photokev * can be the master designer in charge of "poopestry!" We can sell them on E-Bay!!!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

My kids laugh at me 'cause I get excited by normal poops, as in "Oh Duchess that's a _beautiful_ poo!" But when a pigeon has been sick and suffered loose droppings, you know how exciting it is when they get back to normal.  I'm always assessing poop because it tells me a lot about their health. Oh, and the "pigeon marbling" effect on the floor of the loft really fits right in with the natural stone trend in home decorating, don't you think? Looks kinda like those pricey marble counter tops at a fraction of the cost!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm an abstract painter, and have occasionally wondered what to do if poop finds its way into my canvasses  Uh... mixed media????


----------



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

*Oh my gosh you guys!*

Oh my gosh guys, am I the only one slightly sane here?  When I look at my pigeon's poop, I see somthing my dog would love to eat, or sothing that needs to be cleaned up or put in my dad's corn garden. But I just can't believe that this whole conversation is about POOP  ! Oh well, I love my pigeons and would never give them up even if they poop a lot!


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, you ARE the only one sane here!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi again Kevin and everyone, Have you noticed _Rena Palomas's_signature? It is quite compatible to this thread*..."cute little cooers, cute little pooers"*

I was reading others posts on a different matter and just happened to think of Photokevs latest "creation " here!


----------



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

I can't believe were having this whole conversation about poop! I'm going mad!


----------

